# Leica help



## pocketshaver (Nov 23, 2019)

Ive been thinking on getting one, or a copy of the old range finder.  1-200 for an actual leica with a lens on it compared to say a FM10 almost seems a no brainer.

But just how is the "range finder" in them. Easier to use then the Vitomatic 2.. or just as hard?

SOME mention they have a battery in them,, but not much sense to me. Although ive seen some people calling 3 different camera bodies the same make and model number.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 23, 2019)

Hmm, if you find a Leica rangefinder with a Leitz lens for under $200 ... it will probably need a good CLA, the shutter needs replacement, and the lens is scratched ... or a Russian clone made to look like a real Leica.

There are many many many Leica rangefinder cameras and even more Leica copies.

I have had the Leica IIF, didn't like the viewfinder+rangefinder setup. 
I found the Canon's better ... but I still did not like the old Barnack type.
I prefer the moderized rangefinders designed more like the M's ... which I why I ended up with a Canon P.


----------



## pocketshaver (Nov 23, 2019)

GO look on ebay, its loaded, I would like one of the nice Ms  but the pocket book doesn't.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 23, 2019)

Clones or moderized rangefinder versions (ex. Canon) are within that price range on eBay.
A classic Leica Barnack is still expensive.


----------



## pocketshaver (Nov 23, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> Clones or moderized rangefinder versions (ex. Canon) are within that price range on eBay.
> A classic Leica Barnack is still expensive.


IIIc seem to be hitting 1-250 without a lens. Attached lens knocks the cost up about 200


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 23, 2019)

Leitz LTM lenses in good condition tend to cost more than the camera body.
You might just want to look at Canon Barnack clones ... body and lenses are cheaper.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 23, 2019)

I really suggest you drop by someplace and actually look through the rangefinder of a Leica/clone Barnack before spending more than $200 ... unless you got the expendable cash.


----------



## pocketshaver (Nov 24, 2019)

but have a photo of looking through one?


dxqcanada said:


> I really suggest you drop by someplace and actually look through the rangefinder of a Leica/clone Barnack before spending more than $200 ... unless you got the expendable cash.




Theres a couple of stores that sell brand NEW cameras in Michigan. The only ones that are "close" as in under a 7 hour round trip only sell digital cameras. There is ONE that has a display case with old film cameras in it, but mainly over priced stuff and nothing leica.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 25, 2019)

Check out Stephen Gandy's website, called cameraquest.com. it is an amazing resource for people who are interested in rangefinder cameras of various brands. Around 15 years ago I had a pretty nice Cosina-made Voigtlander Bessa system. The quality is quite good, a lot less expensive than Leica gear. You can buy thread mount cameras and lenses in the old Leica L39 thread mount, or you can buy bayonet lenses and cameras that use the Leica brand M-mount.


----------



## IanG (Nov 25, 2019)

I have a couple of Leica's a IIIa and an M3,  I made a huge mistake in the early to mid 1970's not buying a Reid III with a TTH Cooke 50mm lens, quite a large stock of unfinished cameras and lens had been discovered and technicians finished the cameras which were sold at a bargain price, they are worth a fortune now, better made than the screw thread Leica's themselves.

For the price as others have suggested a Canon range-finder would be a better option and I can get a nice Canon IV or V with a 50mm f1.8 lens for £120-£150 which is under $200.

Ian


----------



## vin88 (Nov 25, 2019)

pocketshaver said:


> Ive been thinking on getting one, or a copy of the old range finder.  1-200 for an actual leica with a lens on it compared to say a FM10 almost seems a no brainer.
> 
> But just how is the "range finder" in them. Easier to use then the Vitomatic 2.. or just as hard?
> 
> SOME mention they have a battery in them,, but not much sense to me. Although ive seen some people calling 3 different camera bodies the same make and model number.


   you pay for what you get.  look up leica 111 and nikon M.  no battery here.  good mechanical cameras.  THEN look up the lenses required.    there are other "good old users" the ones mention here good, vin


----------



## IanG (Nov 26, 2019)

I may go to an Auction on Thursday, there's a Reid III ptototype SN X4, opening bid is £3,900 expected to sell for £7,000 to £9,000, oh and there's the Buyers premium of 24% inc VAT on top and another 6% for online sales   A bargain 

Ian


----------

